
Ask HN: What is a good phone for to write code on? - sdsdsdsdsdsds
I find myself away from desktop&#x2F;table for fairly long hours (Example, at the playgorund with kids, standing on subway etc). I have to write (office) code while at such places.<p>Is there a good phone you would recommend which makes it easy to write and compile code? (Java + Front end stuff)
======
davelnewton
None. Even tablets are considerably less than optimal (believe me, I've been
trying for years now). Nothing on iOS has been suitable (caveat: I have not
tried in the last six months), Android offerings tend to be better.

Java is even worse than some of the other options because of the syntactic
noise: too many special characters are required in too many places.

At best you could do some limited code generation if you used some GUI-
oriented block mechanism (e.g., Blockly that outputs Java code), but phone
displays are small even for that limited form of interaction.

------
icedchai
I recommend getting a low-end laptop. No phones (or tablets) are good for
writing code. Bonus: The laptop will probably be cheaper, too.

------
jmiller099
another thing came to mind today

the samsung galaxy note 8 plugged into the hp elite x3 lapdock is a great
candidate. doing this gives you a larger screen, keyboard, and trackpad.

------
freehunter
If you can make Coda fit into your workflow, that plus a Bluetooth keyboard
can be nice. Other than that, the on screen keyboard will be awful. Find a
phone with a real keyboard (which seriously limits your options).

------
PaulHoule
How about a Windows tablet?

------
articlespub
A tablet by any manufacturer would be great.

------
jmiller099
Gemini PDA is my recommendation.

